# Solved: Notepad icon missing



## Trooper_fan (Nov 20, 2003)

I've noticed lately when I save a Notepad text file the little notepad icon is missing and is replaced with the one circled in the picture, is there any way to get the notwpad icon back? I have tried reassociating it with Notepad but to no avail (see pic below)


----------



## Deke40 (Jun 27, 2002)

Also go to the link at the bottom for more info.

This is for W98SE or older OSs.

If you accidentally associate a particular file
extension with the wrong application, don't try to fix
it from within Windows Explorer's File types dialog
box--there's no way to remove a single
extension from a registered file type without deleting
the entire entry and starting over. Instead,
you can click on the Start button, launch the Run
dialog box then type winfile and press
[Enter]. Once File Manager opens, pull down the File
menu and select the Associate
Command. When the Associate dialog box appears,
type the extension that you want to get rid
of in the Files with Extension text box. When you do,
you'll see the errant file association
appear in the Associate With text box. To remove the
file association, scroll to the top of the list
of file types, select (None), and then click OK.

http://forums.techguy.org/showthread.php?p=2552533#post2552533


----------



## Trooper_fan (Nov 20, 2003)

Thanks Deke it's been bugging me for ages :up:


----------



## Deke40 (Jun 27, 2002)

Your are welcome T-Fan. If you will ,click "Thread Tools" and tick "Solved".


----------

